# NSCD Bus Stolen



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

https://denver.cbslocal.com/2019/07/30/stolen-bus-sports-center-disabled/


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

Not sure where to find them, but I would love to post the serial numbers of the stollen bikes up hear as well, and on Pink Bike.com. 
I would hate to be the thief getting caught selling a stolen bike in the down hill mountain bike community...


----------



## MaverickUSC (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Matt, I'll let everybody here know.


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

keeping my eyes open. However "here" is used to describe a place (noun), "hear" describes an action (verb). Just trying to keep communications clear.


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

yak1 said:


> keeping my eyes open. However "here" is used to describe a place (noun), "hear" describes an action (verb). Just trying to keep communications clear.


Ya, it’s how I roll, kind of my rebellion against grammar and spelling, just always hated those subjects in school with a vengeance, to many single, double, triple underlines and carrots and shit all over my papers when I turned them in....

Thank you for keeping an eye out!! 

Hopefully these shits get caught and properly horse whipped ( best Denver P.D. Catches them, I might have to hurt them if it was me).


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

MaverickUSC said:


> Thanks for sharing Matt, I'll let everybody here know.


Thanks buddy! 
Stealing from folks that help the disabled have some semblance of a normal life, is just crossing the line....


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

Sounds like the van is gonna cost way more to replace then it was insurance will pay.
If any philanthropic river gear suppliers, were feeling generous, i’ll bet they could could have there business name on the side of a wheel chair accessible van in Denver??


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

Sadly reminds me of this:
https://kdvr.com/2017/02/24/thieves-hit-adaptive-adventures-for-3rd-time-in-2-years/


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

That is just plain wrong. I can turn my cheek on somethings, but taking opportunities away from the less fortunate, in their abilities or disabled, is a totally different type crime in my book.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

jeffro said:


> Sadly reminds me of this:
> https://kdvr.com/2017/02/24/thieves-hit-adaptive-adventures-for-3rd-time-in-2-years/


This kind of stuff turns my stomach and brings up anger I didn't know I had.

-AH


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

I put a framing nail, through my left index finger, once, god that hurt. 

Can’t say I’m really a violent person, but if i caught somebody at either of those crimes, I would probably nail them to a building with my framing nailer, till the cops showed up, just don’t fuck with the less fortunate, or those that served there country, there is a special place in hell for that shit. 
Pisses me off.


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

According to the twitter machine they found the bus yesterday. No word on the condition of said bus.


----------



## jbolson (Apr 6, 2005)

Makes me sick, but there is plenty of that sociopath shit going on. I was familiar with the steeling from Adaptive Adventures. I am now convinced these are hate crimes.


----------

